# Twilight Zone Intro with Rod Sterling



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a good quality copy of the opening intro of the Twilight Zone? Id like to find it with Rod Serlings opening dialogue. I have found some other downloads, but with the show being so old, the audio quality is very poor with lots of white noise over the track. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Best copy I have with the least amount of white noise in it..... http://www.4shared.com/audio/_cYb5soG/Twilight_Zone_intro.html


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi CJ,
I believe that I have a copy of it on cd. Its from a collection called tvs greatest hits.
Their stuff is usually pretty good. Ill check it out when I get home tonite.
Pm me if you don't hear from me tonite (i'm a tad add)...

Edit: wrong! There is no narration on that track. Sorry.
But I did find this for you. Sounds pretty good on my DROIDX...
http://www.soundboard.com/sb/The_Twilight_Zone.aspx


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I recently did a You Tube search for Twilight Zone to see the intro. All of them there had Rod's narrative as I recall.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks anyway drzeus. Darklord, ill download that file when I get home. Thank you. I tried to download from some YouTube videos, but the audio quality was bad. Lots of fuzzy whitenoise. The better quality downloads dont have Serlings narration. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Crematory (Oct 6, 2011)

Dark Cloud, thank you! Great version, best I've found. Thanks again.


----------

